# Bild aufhellen



## Aloa (31. März 2005)

Hallo allerseits!
Ich muss für eine Werbung ein Bild bearbeiten.
Es geht um Drogensüchtige Menschen. Das Bild vom Model ist ein bisschen Dunkel.
Ich möchte:

1. Erstmal das Bild einbischen aufhellen, wenn möglich die Haarfarbe einbisschen erhellen, damit sie sichtbar werden.

2. Das Gesicht soll erstmal ein bisschen schärfer gemacht werden bzw. die roten Wangen entfernt werden. Wichtiger beim Gesicht ist halt, dass es später aussehen soll als wäre sie "drogensüchtig". was bedeutet: Augenringe (rote, wunde Augen)vergleichsmäßig dunkles Gesicht und Kratzer entfernen

3. Ihr Haut soll heller und trotzdem an einiegen Stellen dunkel. Und auch sehr gut wäre es wenn Wunden zu sehen wären.

4. Über ihr auf dem Sofa soll ein in weiss leuchtender, abschreckender Text stehen. Beim Inhalt bin ich mir noch nicht im klaren. "Willst du auch so enden" oder "Unsere Jugend". In solchen Sachen bin in nicht sehr kreativ.

Was ich bis jetzt unternommen habe:
zu 1. Mit Strg + U hab ich das Bild einiegermaßen aufgehellt. Die Haare hab ich angefangen, komme damit aber nicht klar.

zu 2. Scharfzeichnungsfilter-> Stark scharfzeichnen und mit rot die Augen wund gemacht, was schrecklich aussieht.

zu 4. Ich habe erstmal den Text "Willst du auch so enden" in weiss angewandt. Ich schaffe es nur nicht den Text so anzupassen, dass er direkt zum Sofa passt. Außerdem muss er richtig schocken, aber nicht rießig sein.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Tobias Menzel (31. März 2005)

Hi,

Vielleicht etwas Offtopic, aber ist die Person damit einverstanden, dass sie in einer Anzeige als Drogensüchtige dargestellt wird? 

Generell wirst Du wohl allein durch einige Filter nicht sehr weit kommen. Zum Aufhellen bzw. Abdunkeln bestimmter Hautpartien eignen sich der Abwedler und der Nachbelichter mit weichen Werkzeutspitzen eigentlich ganz gut -> Handarbeit mit zwei Fingern auf Strg+Z.

Auch Wunden und Kratzer würde ich brushen. Einzelne Gesichtspartien (auch Teile der Augen) lassen sich gut mit dem Lasso und weicher Kante freistellen und auf neue Ebenen kopieren, wo sie getrennt nachbearbeitet werden können (z.B. abdunkeln, Sättigung veringern, Farbe ersetzen).

Reflexe auf der Haut (Glänzend, fettig) lassen sich auch mit dem Abwedler oder auf einer neuen Ebene und geeignetem Verknüpfungsmodus brushen.

Die Hautpartie freigestellt mit einem Störungsfilter (Störungen hinzufügen), anschliessend leicht weichgezeichnet und dem Modus "Überlagern" oder "Multiplizieren" kann auch gut für unreine Haut sorgen.

Narben, Pickel, Blasen etc. erfordern in der Regel etwas Erfahrung bzw. Fummelei, doch brauchbare Ergebnisse erhält man oft schon durch leicht weichgezeichnete gefüllte Formen (z.B. Kreise) auf einer neuen Ebene (Flächendeckkraft auf 0%) und dem Stil Abgeflachte Kante und Relief. Auch hier mit dem Verknüpfungsmodus spielen.

ich weiß dass das recht allgemein gehalten ist, aber für Step-by-Step Anleitungen bin ich schon zu Müde, fertige Ergebnisse bringen Dir wenig und Links zu entsprechenden Tutorials habe ich im Moment auch keine vorliegen (es gibt aber welche, was sagt Google zu "Photoshop + Narben + Gesicht"?). 

Gruß
.


----------



## German (31. März 2005)

Ich finde das Bild für die Aktion überhaupt ungeeignet. Das bisserl was man von dem Raum sieht ist viel zu aufgeräumt, die Luftschlange ist total daneben, auch wenn sie mitten ins Bild hängt. 

Stell die Szene doch einfach:

Mach etwas Saustall in Deinem Zimmer, auf dem Tisch zwei überlaufende Aschenbecher, eine Kerze, einen verbogenen Suppenlöffel, zerknüllte Alufolie, eine Einwegspritze.
Dem Model bleichst Du das Gesicht und schminkst ihr die Augenringe und Einstiche und blaue Flecken auf die Arme, auf dem Plakat bekommt sie dann einen schwarzen Balken.

Den Bildaufbau wählst Du dann so, dass der Blick des Betrachters über die Utensilien hinweg auf das eigentlich hübsche Mädel gezogen wird. Flach über den Tisch fotografieren verleiht räumliche Tiefe, schau dass eine Tischkante auf das Gesicht des Mädel zu läuft, dieses ist imm Bild in der vertikalen Mitte und drüber hast Du Platz für Deinen Slogan.

Mach mehrere Fotos, betrachte sie kritisch und wähle das Beste aus.

Mach daraus ein s/w-Bild (wirkt trostloser), Tutorial hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials27618.html
... und die Schrift blutrot.


----------



## McAce (31. März 2005)

//off Topic aber wichtig zu dem Thema

Wenn du schreibst das du für eine Werbung ein Foto manipulieren möchtest
das bestimmt auch veröffentlicht wird. Solltest du das mit deinem Model besprechen
denn das veröffentlichen von Bildern einer Person sollte nie ohne Einverständnis der
abgelichteten Person geschehen, schon gar nicht wenn das Foto manipuliert worden ist, 
egal ob positiv oder negativ, wenn das model da was gegen hat könnte sehr nachteilig für dich ausgehen.

http://www.medienhandbuch.de/prchannel/details.php?callback=index&id=2561&branch_id=4

Achja folgendes sollte auch noch beachtet werden
http://www.bvpa.org/m.html


----------



## Aloa (31. März 2005)

erstmal danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Und zum Model. Sie weiss davon und ist 100%ig damit einverstanden.
Ich habe von ihr (und anderen) mehrere Bilder gemacht aber nur das beste rausgesucht.
Das bearbeite Bild wird weitergegeben an einen Bekannten, der (ich glaube nur) das in einem Prospekt veröffentlicht.

Ich werde erstmal eure Vorschläge ausprobieren und werde mich dann noch melden.

Wenn ihr noch Interesse zeigt, dann könnt ihr mir ja helfen. Dankeschön


EDIT:



			
				German hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mach daraus ein s/w-Bild (wirkt trostloser)
> ... und die Schrift blutrot.



Es soll ein Farbbild sein. Mit s/w sieht es zwar schreckhafter und dunkler aus aber man sollte erkennen sollen wie ihre Haut aussieht usw.  und deshalb in farbe


----------



## Aloa (31. März 2005)

ich hab mal n bisschen was probiert.

hier hab ich mal n beispiel gemacht. Das was ich nicht hinbekomme sind die Hautverünreinigungen und die Haarfarbe ändern.


----------



## holzoepfael (31. März 2005)

Ist das so von dir beabsichtigt oder ist diese Aufhellung sehr komisch angegangen? Es sieht eher aus, als häätte es Nebel oder Rauch, anstatt das es aufgehellt worden ist....
Die Rötung links unten am Arm finde ich gelungen, hingenen der Bluterguss(?) oben am Arm ffind ich ein bisschen künstlich...
Und auf die Schrift würde ich nicht mit einem Schein Aufmerksamkeit erheischen... Es erinnert mich eher an einen Heiligenschein, also genau das Gegenteil, von dem was du erreichen wolltest....
Muss es denn zum Sofa passen?

Mfg holzoepfael


----------



## Tobias Menzel (31. März 2005)

Zum Thema Hautverunreinigungen:

Ich habe das mal eben ein wenig im Gesicht versucht, mit zwei zusätzlichen Ebenen:

1. Ebene mit hinzugefügten Störungen, weichgezeichnet und desaturiert

2. Ebene Schatten mit dem Nachbelichter gebrusht und den Glanz etwas mit dem Abwedler verstärkt und weichgezeichnet

3. Lippen desaturiert

4. Farbbalance etwas geändert

5. Zwei "Pickel" wie oben beschrieben  aus Kreisen mit Abgeflachter Kante und Relief

Das geht natürlich noch extremer - so könnte man z.B. noch die Augenbrauen ausdünnen, die Augen blasser gestalten und stärkere Schatten setzen. 

Gruß
.


----------



## German (31. März 2005)

Find ich alles noch viel zu dezent. Das ist schon fast eine Verniedlichung eines ganz heftigen Problems.


> Mit s/w sieht es zwar schreckhafter und dunkler aus aber man sollte erkennen sollen wie ihre Haut aussieht usw. und deshalb in farbe


Wie wärs mit einer Teilcolorierung, o.k. die Schrift ist mir jetzt schon zu kitschig geraten:


----------



## Tobias Menzel (31. März 2005)

Hmm... ich gebe zu, dass mein Versuch sehr dezent ist (abgesehen von den Pigmentflecken, die sind mir zu stark geraten), aber ich bin der Meinung, wenn es halbwegs realistisch (und damit glaubwürdig) aussieht, hat es eine stärkere emotionale Wirkung als etwas offensichtlich bearbeitetes (Übertreibung könnte sogar als Verharmlosung des Problems aufgefasst werden, auch wenn das paradox klingt). Dein Vorschlag sieht optisch nett aus, aber ich denke dabei eher an Gothic-Party als an Drogenabhängigkeit.

Gruß
.


----------



## Aloa (31. März 2005)

holzoepfael hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist das so von dir beabsichtigt oder ist diese Aufhellung sehr komisch angegangen? Es sieht eher aus, als häätte es Nebel oder Rauch, anstatt das es aufgehellt worden ist....
> Die Rötung links unten am Arm finde ich gelungen, hingenen der Bluterguss(?) oben am Arm ffind ich ein bisschen künstlich...
> Und auf die Schrift würde ich nicht mit einem Schein Aufmerksamkeit erheischen... Es erinnert mich eher an einen Heiligenschein, also genau das Gegenteil, von dem was du erreichen wolltest....
> Muss es denn zum Sofa passen?
> ...



Der blutaguss hinten kommt wenn man sich den arm abschnürt vor dem fixen.

Es soll aber so eine schrift in der art sein. Also weiss und abschreckend. Ich muss mich erstmal in den Fülloptionen orientieren,. deswegen ist das nicht so gut.


----------



## Aloa (31. März 2005)

Datic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hmm... ich gebe zu, dass mein Versuch sehr dezent ist (abgesehen von den Pigmentflecken, die sind mir zu stark geraten), aber ich bin der Meinung, wenn es halbwegs realistisch (und damit glaubwürdig) aussieht, hat es eine stärkere emotionale Wirkung als etwas offensichtlich bearbeitetes (Übertreibung könnte sogar als Verharmlosung des Problems aufgefasst werden, auch wenn das paradox klingt). Dein Vorschlag sieht optisch nett aus, aber ich denke dabei eher an Gothic-Party als an Drogenabhängigkeit.
> 
> Gruß
> .


Bin ganz deiner Meinung.
Es wirkt besser, wenn es realistischer aussieht. Das mit den Augen und den vielen Stichen wirkt schon sehr krass.
Und die rote Schrift. ich weiss nicht. Damit sieht es aus als wäre sie ein Vampir oder so.

Danke trotzdem für die Beispiele.

EDIT: ich habe grade gesehen, dass du die Schleife entfernt hast. Vielleicht kannst du mir die .psd-datei schicken wo du die entfernt hast.


----------



## versuch13 (31. März 2005)

Ich finde an deinem Bild braucht man eigentlich kaum noch was machen.


greetz


----------



## versuch13 (31. März 2005)

Ja, hier nochmal zwei Versuche von mir, das eine einfach nur etwas heller als das andere. Ich finde allerdings das es dunkler eigentlich sogar besser passt, naja, Geschmacks Sache.

Unreinheiten über eine Einstellungsebene Hinzugefügt. Hautfarben leicht verändert usw.

Um das Bild einfach nur Aufzuhellen, nutzt du am besten die Gradationskurven Funktion, einfach mal ausprobieren.

greetz


----------



## Aloa (6. April 2005)

Kannst du mir sagen wie die schrift heisst, mit der du oben "Downstairs" geschreiben hast


----------

